# MK4 Golf TDI break upgrade



## Sparticus- (Jul 21, 2011)

Any advice anyone can give me on this would be great.
I've a Golf GTTDI. the break calipers are quite small on the car so i wanted to upgrade and get bigger one's. does anyone know if you need to change the hubs in order to fit larger break discs? 
cheers


----------



## Saves (Jul 9, 2009)

the brakes that are on your car now are engineered to stop the car in stock form perfectly fine. unless you have serious power upgrades then why would you want to put bigger brakes on the car? its just a waste of money.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Sparticus- said:


> Any advice anyone can give me on this would be great.
> I've a Golf GTTDI. the break calipers are quite small on the car so i wanted to upgrade and get bigger one's. does anyone know if you need to change the hubs in order to fit larger break discs?
> cheers


You need new spindles with the hubs so you can bolt the calipers onto them if you want the regular 1.8t upgrade which is what most of the TDI guys do. The TDI's carrier are built into the spindle and the 1.8t ones get bolted on :thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> You need new spindles with the hubs so you can bolt the calipers onto them if you want the regular 1.8t upgrade which is what most of the TDI guys do. The TDI's carrier are built into the spindle and the 1.8t ones get bolted on :thumbup:


The MK4 Golf GT TDI already has the upgraded spindle, as it already has the 288mm front brakes.

the quick upgrade routes would then be:
312mm brakes (need carriers & rotors)
of course pads itself would be the biggest bang for the buck.

then the even bigger brake upgrades:
R32 brakes
BBK or Boxter upgrades...


----------



## Sparticus- (Jul 21, 2011)

nice one, cheers for the help lads


----------

